# TX Flowering Time?



## Tdubya (Jul 19, 2008)

Curious when I should expect to see the sex of my plant in north central TX.  It started out doors on its own from apparent seed throwing over then winter cleaning seeds from my stash.  Transplanted into a pot and lost the top half almost 2 months ago.  It was up sometime in early April.  Here's a pic after the transplant and healthy recovery 1 month ago.  I'll get a few more in the next day or so


----------



## bznuts (Jul 20, 2008)

looks good.

well i am here in CA and some of my ladies have been showing for a month+ while some are just recently showing sex. i think i pulled my last male a couple days ago (i hope):giggle: 

not too sure about texas but i would bet that they start to show real real soon.

:watchplant: 

GL and keep us posted


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 20, 2008)

fairly wide leaves is an indicator of a indica dominant strain wich means you should show soon. in virginia the indicas started to show two weeks ago but these are pure afganis. hope this helps cuz.


----------



## Tdubya (Jul 20, 2008)

Thx for the replies.  There are a few nodes that appear to be female, but I think it's just a little too early to know for sure.  I noticed this morning a few areas that are starting to show the sex.  It looks like your middle finger over your index finger like you're crossing your fingers for luck.  There's definite separation between the 2 "tips" but I'd need a magnifying glass to really tell.  Here's a photo from yesterday.  No telling what variety it is as I have no idea when the seed actually hit the ground and from what batch it did.  Most of what we see here is from Mexico.  This is about my 4rth go around with growing from a pot in the backyard.  The last try ended with a harvest of 2 plants in early September with a yield of about 1/2 P. dried a few years ago.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 20, 2008)

cool Tdub. seems like she is enjoying herself.

what type of soil are you using? 

             -boy did i find out this year the importance of choosing the right soil. especially when grown in pots. for an experiment i used 3 types of soil this year (for my potted clones) and found a huge difference in growth rate and brilliance for each.

**black gold *is by far in the lead, the ladies are loving it!  
**MG w/nutes *is second
*and in last was some *off brand* cheap crap w/coco

just curious what your using, and if your happy with the results.

and so you are seeing the puusi hairs huh. thats a great sign but keep an eye on it. :watchplant: i had a monster BBxWW from seed this year that i jus had to pull. :holysheep: it was showing female signs, and heavily, until a couple days ago. hermie im thinking.  so so sad to see a monster switch on me but thats part of the game. _keep an eye on it and keep us posted._ --oh, and fyi i believe the monster that turned on me only did so due to an elevated level of stress. i started it in one spot that recieved minimal direct sun, so i transplanted the beast into a better piece of full sun real esate. so in short, this is a critical time in the plants life, and stress, is a no no. you wont be needing to transplant, your in a pot i know, _but just wanted to throw that at you so you can be extra careful. _
-and :welcome: to MP


----------



## Tdubya (Jul 20, 2008)

The soil is a couple of years old actually.  My wife had some flowers in the pot, but failed to water them and they passed.  This plant wasn't planned and I was just looking for the largest pot we had with soil.  This just happened to be the one full of soil and 5+ gallons.  The medium should be some kind of miracle grow potting soil if I'm not mistaken.  If it turns out to be male I'll probably just pull it.  If it turns out to be a hermie I'll probably keep it just because it will have some smokable areas to it.  I doubt it'll turn hermie...as the only time I've ever personally had one is from funky light cycles inside.  This was really just an accident, but it may turn out to be great.  I thought the plant was dead after the transplant.  You can see in the first pic a brown stem in the middle of the plant.  It lost 2/3 its height when it fell over after the transplant.  Most all the leaves fell off, except maybe 5 total.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 20, 2008)

i have a question about "the seed". 

if it came from a bag of greens then chances are the seed is an offspring of a hermie, or perhaps a male, right?

personally i know a grower that collected hundreds of seeds off a hermie. the beans ended up surprisingly producing a large amount of males and hermies the following year.      i wonder if being a hermie incourages the plant to produce funky hermie offspring...

any who- i am interested in what is to come from, "the SAVAGE SEED".

keep us posted!

:headbang: 



keep us posted


----------



## Hick (Jul 21, 2008)

> personally i know a grower that collected hundreds of seeds off a hermie. the beans ended up surprisingly producing a large amount of males and hermies the following year.  i wonder if being a hermie incourages the plant to produce funky hermie offspring...


ABSOLUTELY< WITHOUT A DOUBT< POSITIVELY< YES!!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 21, 2008)

well, that strands is good for clothes, ropes, farb. and texile stuff even possible oil, why cant usa use it?  its only good for these thing


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> ABSOLUTELY< WITHOUT A DOUBT< POSITIVELY< YES!!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 21, 2008)

same here im waiting for my 2 plants to show their sexes  they look female, then it look male,  grrr  but early its too early to tell thats what my heart say  its too early...  and the pic ya posted,  remind me of my bigger one, and still too early to tell huh  I think it has to do something with too much raining that make it slow showing huh?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good looking ladie TD


----------



## Tdubya (Jul 21, 2008)

Even though there were seeds in my buds the chances of it coming from a hermie I guess are 50/50.  I would think more than likely it came from one of the huge mj fields in Mexico where males aren't always culled if ever.  This wasn't from a nice kind bag or anything.  It was compressed, half brown and probably the year before crop I was smoking.  This is the usual stuff we see around here for cheap year round.  I'm getting anxious to see what it is.  The last time I grew I harvested fairly early in September, which would be about 6 weeks from now.  I would imagine I'l see the sex of the plant sometime in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Hick (Jul 21, 2008)

Tdubya said:
			
		

> Even though there were seeds in my buds the chances of it coming from a hermie I guess are 50/50.  I would think more than likely it came from one of the huge mj fields in Mexico where males aren't always culled if ever.  This wasn't from a nice kind bag or anything.  It was compressed, half brown and probably the year before crop I was smoking.  This is the usual stuff we see around here for cheap year round.  I'm getting anxious to see what it is.  The last time I grew I harvested fairly early in September, which would be about 6 weeks from now.  I would imagine I'l see the sex of the plant sometime in the next 2 weeks.


  If the weed had a lot of seeds, IMHO, your chances of a hermie, are probably lower, than a "one seed" in an ounce seed.. 
"Early" September...?? try to postpone harvest untill _at least_ the last of September. You'll be pleasantly surprised.. me thinks


----------



## Tdubya (Jul 22, 2008)

IT'S FEMALE!   Well at least it's hermie or female that is....haven't seen any male parts pop up though

I have the plant in about 5 gallons worth of potting soil. I have given the plant about 3 gallons of water/fertilizer over the course of 3 months (3 separate times). The plant food given was miracle grow 24-8-16 all purpose. I just read here that this particular brand isn't reccommended, but it's already been done, and I've used it in the past with success(buds produced anyway). My plant is just...I mean just starting to show its sex on like 2 nodes. Should I "A" go ahead and give her another dose of this plant food, or "B" give her a dose of the bloom booster by miracle gro 10-30-10. If I should start the bloom booster...how often would be appropriate. The temperature here has and will be 100f daily, and I give her about a gallon of water a day, which is just enough as sometimes the leaves start to stoop down until 30min after the gallon watering.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 22, 2008)

*"Should I "A" go ahead and give her another dose of this plant food, or "B" give her a dose of the bloom booster by miracle gro 10-30-10. If I should start the bloom booster...how often would be appropriate. The temperature here has and will be 100f daily, and I give her about a gallon of water a day, which is just enough as sometimes the leaves start to stoop down until 30min after the gallon watering."*

the 24-8-16 has tons of nitrogen which in large amounts will tend to prolong flowering. since its getting later in the season i would go ahead and dose it with the 10-30-10, in hopes of helping her set nice hefty buds as soon as possible. and as for the amount, well consider this nifty calculator.  

http://www.firstrays.com/fertcalc.htm

i would begin her @ about 600ppm (2tsp/G= 831ppm) and increase the dose as she grows and becomes use to the the high P levels.

GL


----------



## Tdubya (Jul 22, 2008)

I went ahead and did a gallon of water then another gallon of nutes right after.  She was looking rather thirsty when I got home...probably close to 2.5tsp per gallon.  Saw this after I had already fed her.  Thx for the input and handy link!


----------



## bznuts (Jul 23, 2008)

cool

*just make sure when your feeding: never apply to dry soil!*


----------



## Tdubya (Jul 23, 2008)

I was not aware of that...THX for the important info..  Guess I did it right then by watering first.  I'll try and get a pic or 2 of the flowers when they are actually visible through a camera lense.  I'm wondering if I should up the watering schedule.  Yesterday when I got home 3/4 of the plant leaves were pointed straight at the ground, and some of the lower leaves that were starting to turn a little yellow basically shrivled up and were removed with a simple soft pull.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 25, 2008)

i was just reading this post.why do you not feed dry soil?gosh,i have been doing this from the get go.i water sometimes between feeding,but since flowering,i've been feeding more often.i do not give the plant much.i am going into the 3rd week of flower.i usually give it about 2 cups at a time of ff tiger bloom &big bloom mixed together.is this enough or should i feed her heavier or what?? pleas forgive me for buttin here on your thread tdubya.just hit me about this when i read your posts and replies.thanks man


----------



## Tdubya (Jul 25, 2008)

I was reading some other threads here and came accross one that was talking about heat and pots, and how you should shade your pots if possible.  I haven't noticed any problems with this, but my pot is plastic, and is in direct sunlight for 6hrs a day.  The temps here have been 100f or close to it everyday for the past few weeks and about 80f at night, and the forecast is looking the same for the next month or more.  Should I some how cover the pot to shade it to help keep the roots cool, use some mulch to cover the top of the soil to help keep moisture in....or should I dig a hole large enough for the pot to sit down in the ground and use some mulch?  

The plant is about 42"+ at the moment...I'm wondering how tall this girly is gonna be towards the end of September...


----------



## Tdubya (Jul 26, 2008)

I tried to get a photo of the new pre flowers just starting to show.  Here's the best one I could come up with.


----------



## Hick (Jul 26, 2008)

I say both pics are of a male. But don't take my word, wait another few days to be sure..


----------



## Tdubya (Jul 27, 2008)

It's my one and only plant...guess I'll wait till I see pollen sacks before I give up on it


----------



## bznuts (Jul 27, 2008)

hey tdub! 

yea man those look to be the "claw" that is usually associated with a male plant.



GL


----------

